# Training for show?



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi all pigeon lovers!
I am just wondering how I train my Fantails for show. When they have thier babies I would like to train them for show. I may start in a few years but I just want to learn how to teach them and train them to be show birds. Hope all goes well, for your birds!
Taylor


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Banded*

Get those babies banded so they can be shown. Get a show cage. A pionter. Watch while pigeons are being judged. See what the judges do. Before judging see what the breeders do to prepare thier birds. Fantails must get thier tails laced. You make the feathers straight and in order.


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

*Cool*

Oh ok. That is what I thought they would do with thier tails. But I wasn't sure. Any more info you have that would be great!


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Where do you get the bands?


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*sticky*

I am surpised that there is no sticky on show training.


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

What do you mean by no sticky on shoiw training. I am just curious.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

first are they indian or american fantails. Both have different standards of judgeing


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Pigeon Standards*

Hi Taylor and all,

If you will go to this site: http://www.azpigeons.org/ then click on Bird Standards and then click on the type of bird you are interested in you will find the standards by which the bird will be judged in a show.

Terry


----------

